# Free Poythress ebook: Inerrancy and the Gospels [re harmonization]



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 18, 2013)

A free pdf ebook by Vern Poythress: Inerrancy and the Gospels: A God-Centered Approach to the Challenges of Harmonization


----------

